# HELP! Mother cat keeps walking away from new born kittens



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

I need some advice! This is my girls second litter excellent attentive mum with her first litter. She gave birth to 6 healthy kittens Saturday afternoon/evening everything went well. She was with them yesterday just coming away to eat and use the litter tray, got up at 3am this morning to check everything was ok and she was lying on the floor next to the kitten box. She is in the kitten nursery no other cats around. I have sat with her since 3am trying to encourage her into the box she will get in for 5 minutes then gets out and lies on the floor it has got to the stage where the kittens are crying and she just goes up to the box looks at them and lays back down. I have now had to get the kittens out of the nest and put them on the floor next to her, she will feed, clean them then walk away again. I have to keep going in there to see if she goes back which she doesn't so I have to pick her up and put her next to them. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Is mum feeling a little unwell maybe?


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Marmitepepsi said:


> Is mum feeling a little unwell maybe?


I think she may have been in some pain with the uterus contracting back and the kittens feeding was making her a bit reluctant to nurse them. I sat with her from the early hours of Monday morning to about midday and she was quite happy to nurse them after a while with a bit of encouragement. Once I was happy I set up a camera during the day to keep an eye on her and she started to stay with them for longer periods. So we seem to have a happy content mum now nursing and feeding 6 gorgeous babies which are all gaining weight nicely.


----------

